# Chad has a bad day.



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I got a ping at the airport this morning, when it was slamming. I arrived in the pickup zone to find Chad was nowhere to be found. I clicked the "I've arrived" button. This elicited a response, "I'm almost there". [email protected]! Chad is not close enough to start the timer, but it's a decent ride, so I pull out and circle the terminal, then land again. Chad comes running over, he's got a tiny bag and heads for the trunk. He drops his bag in and SLAMS the trunk, I almost jumped out of my shorts. Chad gets in, I ask him, Was there a problem with the trunk? No, he says, why? Because you slammed it pretty hard. Not a word after that from Chad, as I pulled out. The rest of the ride was quiet, as I'm sure we were both thinking about the single star we were going to gift each other. When we arrived at Chad's upscale apartment, he jumps out faster than I and drags his bag out of the trunk, banging it all the way. Asshole, I think to myself as I gently close the trunk and get back in the saddle. 1 Star, plus a comment for being late, disrespectful and other (just for the hell of it).

A short while later I get a retaliatory 1-star with the comments about service quality and pickup experience. Lesson learned, thank you very much, Chad. The next time I roll up to the airport pickup and I get a message like "almost there", and the timer has not started, you are getting cancelled. If the timer does start, well, you know how long I will wait - if the hall monitors at the airport will let me. Oh, and the next time some Chad slams my trunk, the ride ends right there.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Technology company Uber's ideal technical problem. THey could draw geographical line for waiting zone but they don't make Rider's requestable zone. Give that trouble upon Driver's shoulders. B.S Uber. I like Lyft more. I would drink a cup to "Dead to Uber" Let Lyft win....


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Please accept my apologies for the salty language- I commonly use those words in conversation with friends, and I'm not ashamed. I forgot that this board has a higher standard :cools:

Anyway, I think I'm gonna implement a new rule. Every time I get a one-star, Ima take the next day off. It's like a reward system for having to put up with er, um, "difficult people."

Today, I hike. Beau the Labrador is ecstatic.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

**** Chad


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I got a ping at the airport this morning, when it was slamming. I arrived in the pickup zone to find Chad was nowhere to be found. I clicked the "I've arrived" button. This elicited a response, "I'm almost there". [email protected]! Chad is not close enough to start the timer, but it's a decent ride, so I pull out and circle the terminal, then land again. Chad comes running over, he's got a tiny bag and heads for the trunk. He drops his bag in and SLAMS the trunk, I almost jumped out of my shorts. Chad gets in, I ask him, Was there a problem with the trunk? No, he says, why? Because you slammed it pretty hard. Not a word after that from Chad, as I pulled out. The rest of the ride was quiet, as I'm sure we were both thinking about the single star we were going to gift each other. When we arrived at Chad's upscale apartment, he jumps out faster than I and drags his bag out of the trunk, banging it all the way. @@@@@@@, I think to myself as I gently close the trunk and get back in the saddle. 1 Star, plus a comment for being late, disrespectful and other (just for the hell of it).
> 
> A short while later I get a retaliatory 1-star with the comments about service quality and pickup experience. Lesson learned, thank you very much, Chad. The next time I roll up to the airport pickup and I get a message like "almost there", and the timer has not started, you are getting cancelled. If the timer does start, well, you know how long I will wait - if the hall monitors at the airport will let me. Oh, and the next time some Chad slams my trunk, the ride ends right there.


I dont let assholes slam my trunk,
steal things or scratch the car.
Easier to get out and do it myself
No unnecessary 1* for me.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Please accept my apologies for the salty language- I commonly use those words in conversation with friends, and I'm not ashamed. I forgot that this board has a higher standard :cools:
> 
> Anyway, I think I'm gonna implement a new rule. Every time I get a one-star, Ima take the next day off. It's like a reward system for having to put up with er, um, "difficult people."
> 
> Today, I hike. Beau the Labrador is ecstatic.


Just be liberal with the bad ratings you give pax. I try to give less than five stars to somewhere between 10% and 25% of them. If you give too few bad ratings, there is nothing to differentiate bad riders. If you give too many bad ratings, the algorithm may flag you down as a habitual grump.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Good advice. I'm pretty easygoing, even doing rideshare. For a while I was downrating non-tippers. Then it was anyone that pissed me off for any reason, any more I let a lot of stuff go as I find that just the act of downrating someone pisses me off. I will not, however, abide someone slamming doors or being a jerk - but rather than starring them, just kick them to the curb. In hindsight, obviously that is what I should have done with Chad.

P.S. - it was a great hike...


----------



## Timbrr (Mar 1, 2019)

Man I wish people would slam my doors and tailgate. I'm forever having to get out to reclose doors that they left part way open because they "didn't want to slam it."


----------



## ashlee2004 (Apr 19, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> Good advice. I'm pretty easygoing, even doing rideshare. For a while I was downrating non-tippers. Then it was anyone that pissed me off for any reason, any more I let a lot of stuff go as I find that just the act of downrating someone pisses me off. I will not, however, abide someone slamming doors or being a jerk - but rather than starring them, just kick them to the curb. In hindsight, obviously that is what I should have done with Chad.
> 
> P.S. - it was a great hike...
> View attachment 409594


I really need more pictures of Beau the Labrador in my life &#128156;


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

welikecamping said:


> Good advice. I'm pretty easygoing, even doing rideshare. For a while I was downrating non-tippers. Then it was anyone that pissed me off for any reason, any more I let a lot of stuff go as I find that just the act of downrating someone pisses me off. I will not, however, abide someone slamming doors or being a jerk - but rather than starring them, just kick them to the curb. In hindsight, obviously that is what I should have done with Chad.
> 
> P.S. - it was a great hike...
> View attachment 409594


Labs are the best. This old lady (Lola) is 14❤


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mch said:


> Labs are the best. This old lady (Lola) is 14❤
> 
> View attachment 409624
> View attachment 409625
> ...


I'm allergic to every breed of dog except one that I know of. And here she is! our fluffy, cuddly little teddy bear:










She's a Shih Tzu and just over a year old.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ashlee2004 said:


> I really need more pictures of Beau the Labrador in my life &#128156;


Hi Ashlee. I'm Beau.

where should I send them?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> View attachment 409627


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> . I try to give less than five stars to somewhere between 10% and 25% of them.


note to self another reason to ignore pax ratings.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> note to self another reason to ignore pax ratings.


I have legitimate reasons for giving them less than five stars. Most of them have to do with wait time at the pickup. Or a short trip with no tip.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have legitimate reasons for giving them less than five stars


as written your note doesn't state that. Seems to say just for the heck of it you downrate a certain percent. Like for no reason. Still, even with more verbiage still doesn't change much. Short trip, no CASH tip they get a lower rating? Glad I ignore the ratings. They have no meaning to me.....so far.... and I *5 them so their ratings improve.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> as written your note doesn't state that. Seems to say just for the heck of it you downrate a certain percent. Like for no reason. Still, even with more verbiage still doesn't change much. Short trip, no CASH tip they get a lower rating? Glad I ignore the ratings. They have no meaning to me.....so far.... and I *5 them so their ratings improve.


No I don't just dowrate people for no reason. But yes I am pickier than most drivers in my area. Emphasis on in my area. I basically rate them on the basis of whether I would prefer that trip again in the future. That said, it's virtually useless because I maintain 90 + percent acceptance rate in order to maintain Uber Pro status. So I pick up most riders regardless of rating. But, if I pick up a low-rated rider and they are miserable, I am taking one for the team and then I give them a bad rating after the trip  because I know there are some drivers that care about ratings. Even if you may not


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> So I pick up most riders regardless of rating


ah, ratings from OTHER drivers you mean to say....  I simply ignore them. Prior to the full info ping I would glance at the rating, but now simply no time to catch that detail with all everything else that is displayed. Simply not a factor now or then. Before only because of this forum would I really glance at it. So far, the ratings I see don't translate to behavior in MY car or WITH me. Star 'em 5 and bye bye have a nice day. No doubt members in this forum care about pax rating, but whether the approx million active drivers do is an open question.

The key should always be how they are WITH you in YOUR car; not other drivers YOU don't even know. And those who star 1 for every pax with no cash tip should find another job, imho.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> ah, ratings from OTHER drivers you mean to say....  I simply ignore them. Prior to the full info ping I would glance at the rating, but now simply no time to catch that detail with all everything else that is displayed. Simply not a factor now or then. Before only because of this forum would I really glance at it. So far, the ratings I see don't translate to behavior in MY car or WITH me. Star 'em 5 and bye bye have a nice day. No doubt members in this forum care about pax rating, but whether the approx million active drivers do is an open question.
> 
> The key should always be how they are WITH you in YOUR car; not other drivers YOU don't even know. And those who star 1 for every pax with no cash tip should find another job, imho.


Historically I've been pretty nerdy, into numbers, and into video games. So ratings always have intrigued me. perhaps why I like to hang out on this sub forum 

I like using information to make decisions. I will pick up a low-rated rider if I can see, via Uber Pro, that it's a long trip. But if it's 3 minutes to pick them up and then a 4 minute trip, and the rating is 4.59, I'll pass.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I will pick up a low-rated rider if I can see, via Uber Pro, that it's a long trip. But if it's 3 minutes to pick them up and then a 4 minute trip, and the rating is 4.59, I'll pass.


cool, that is u being u. Me, ignore the ratings. and now don't even see it 'cause looking at the info that REALLY matters. You know, range of fee, where to, PU time etc. AND make sure it ain't pool. Yuck.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> cool, that is u being u. Me, ignore the ratings. and now don't even see it 'cause looking at the info that REALLY matters. You know, range of fee, where to, PU time etc. AND make sure it ain't pool. Yuck.


We don't have pool here so that eliminates one piece of information I need to look at, opening it up for me to look at the rating. But I have noticed that since the launch of uber Pro I have cared more about the duration of the trip and less about the rating. Before Uber Pro, all we had was time to pick up and rating to base our decision on.

And of course pickup location itself.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> I have cared more about the duration of the trip


me too. and the range of my fee. perhaps too much. Before had no problem with pool if it got me rolling and, of course, preAB5 no hint of fee or time or destination beyond +45 minute trip. No doubt Uber is tracking what we all do in CAlif. I know my AR really really tanked once I had this info. Kinda curious what it is now. 
And uber would not be happy with me since i tend to skip under $7 trips as my first ping to get me out of the house....OH well. This is to make us independent, aye? 
Pro? ha, I think I have 1/8 the number of points I need. Nothing in there I want since I have full info ping now.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> me too. and the range of my fee. perhaps too much. Before had no problem with pool if it got me rolling and, of course, preAB5 no hint of fee or time or destination beyond +45 minute trip. No doubt Uber is tracking what we all do in CAlif. I know my AR really really tanked once I had this info. Kinda curious what it is now.
> And uber would not be happy with me since i tend to skip under $7 trips as my first ping to get me out of the house....OH well. This is to make us independent, aye?
> Pro? ha, I think I have 1/8 the number of points I need. Nothing in there I want since I have full info ping now.


Our markets are quite different. You're operating more like a taxi since you know what you're going to get paid, approximately. We don't have any fee range here. So that's why I look at the rating...it can be an indicator of whether they're going to tip. I will take almost any long trip if I have the time to do it, but I get pickier about the ones that pay me $3.19. Without a tip those are virtually break-even. I don't care if you can do six of them an hour, they put $3 worth of wear and tear / cleaning supply necessity on my car.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MadTownUberD said:


> whether they're going to tip.


ok, no words on that. different thread.
Yeah, you in WI I'm in Ca. Range here is due to traffic since many trips require freeway. Traffic here sucks. And blows.



MadTownUberD said:


> I will take almost any long trip if I have the time to do it


Amen, me too. All 3 airports are long rides. I drop and turn n burn back. Before AB5 changes I went offline during the ride, now stay online just to see what happens. So far directs me to the que, assuming it isn't full. Ignore that for sure. One day I'll do the airport queue just to see what happens there.....


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Here's a good example. I just gave a couple of entitled attitude college-age chicks from a rich neighborhood 3 stars. The pin they placed didn't match the address, IE the house number. I was able to figure it out but it could have been bad if I pulled into the wrong driveway. During the trip one of them said she was getting car sick, which is a red flag, even though I don't think they had had anything to drink. And finally, that one left some empty packaging for party smart pills in my rear door pocket. I can't believe she had the audacity to do it because I could hear the sound of the blister packs going into the door pocket. I'm not your mommy. Three stars

Oh and by the way the girl that did that was not the account holder but it doesn't matter. You have to be careful of The company you keep.


----------



## JaxUberLyft (Jan 9, 2019)

I lost you at 3 stars...


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

maybe drama is attracted to you? :smiles:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

mch said:


> @@@@ Chad


****ing A **** chad the **** Head !


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

SHalester said:


> maybe drama is attracted to you? :smiles:


not really. I was just giving an example of why I would rate less than five stars.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> I got a ping at the airport this morning, when it was slamming. I arrived in the pickup zone to find Chad was nowhere to be found. I clicked the "I've arrived" button. This elicited a response, "I'm almost there". [email protected]! Chad is not close enough to start the timer, but it's a decent ride, so I pull out and circle the terminal, then land again. Chad comes running over, he's got a tiny bag and heads for the trunk. He drops his bag in and SLAMS the trunk, I almost jumped out of my shorts. Chad gets in, I ask him, Was there a problem with the trunk? No, he says, why? Because you slammed it pretty hard. Not a word after that from Chad, as I pulled out. The rest of the ride was quiet, as I'm sure we were both thinking about the single star we were going to gift each other. When we arrived at Chad's upscale apartment, he jumps out faster than I and drags his bag out of the trunk, banging it all the way. @@@@@@@, I think to myself as I gently close the trunk and get back in the saddle. 1 Star, plus a comment for being late, disrespectful and other (just for the hell of it).
> 
> A short while later I get a retaliatory 1-star with the comments about service quality and pickup experience. Lesson learned, thank you very much, Chad. The next time I roll up to the airport pickup and I get a message like "almost there", and the timer has not started, you are getting cancelled. If the timer does start, well, you know how long I will wait - if the hall monitors at the airport will let me. Oh, and the next time some Chad slams my trunk, the ride ends right there.


What a Chad.


----------



## Alexxx_Uber (Sep 3, 2018)

I recommend shuffle


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> What a Chad.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chad_(paper)


----------

